# Dog damage to carpet edges. Thinking about covering with thresholds.



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have seen this done before, but not sure how to do it. Can anyone give me a clue where to start? I am talking about making a wooden threshold / transition to go from carpet to tile, so that I can cover the outer 2" of carpet that got frayed by chewing puppy... 

I really can't afford to replace carpet yet, and just want to cover the problem, get a good steam cleaning in, and have a go at it from there...


----------



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

I am working on one now for an 8' section from tile to hardwood. I can post pics tonight after work.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Please do... I mostly need to figure out how to transition. The carpet is slightly lower than the tile (thinner).


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dbhost said:


> I have seen this done before, but not sure how to do it. Can anyone give me a clue where to start? I am talking about making a wooden threshold / transition to go from carpet to tile, so that I can cover the outer 2" of carpet that got frayed by chewing puppy...


First off...get the pup some chew toys. Solving the problem from carpet to tile presents a slight problem. The tile has some height, so that's not a big deal. But attaching a wood threshold to carpet may be a problem. 

If you made a threshold that finishes flush to the tile, you could rout a dado along the length, deep enough to install screws to whatever is below the carpert. Then insert a filler (a strip of wood) in the dado to cover the screws (the filler strip is flush on top).












 







.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> First off...get the pup some chew toys. Solving the problem from carpet to tile presents a slight problem. The tile has some height, so that's not a big deal. But attaching a wood threshold to carpet may be a problem.
> 
> If you made a threshold that finishes flush to the tile, you could rout a dado along the length, deep enough to install screws to whatever is below the carpert. Then insert a filler (a strip of wood) in the dado to cover the screws (the filler strip is flush on top).
> 
> ...


The pup has chew toys, and LOTS of them. It's not my dog that was the problem. I had a roomate with an Alaskan Malamute that ate my carpet. LOML and I were planning on going with laminate flooring but the economy fell apart. I am trying to do this as a stop gap measure. Keep the feet from meeting the tack strips...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Put down a metal tap down transition for now. Problem solved


----------

